# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  اخبار مدينة اربد

## معاذ ملحم

الأوائل في التوجيهي من مدارس إربد وإقليم الشمال
بلدية إربد لم تقدم الاهتمام بالشعراء المشاركين بمهرجان عرار الشعري
احتجاجات واعتصامات على اجراءات بلدية اربد لازالة اعتداءات على املاكها
اصحاب المحلات الحرفية في المدينة الصناعية باربد يواصلون اضرابهم
نداء إلى شباب الأمة
الحتاملة مرشح لرئاسة نادي الحسين اربد التكميلية
هل تعكس أسعار الشقق في إربد قيمتها الحقيقية؟
استقالة حجازي وخريس وبني هاني والبطاينة أسماء محتملة لرئاسة نادي الحسين
تحولات في عادات الزواج في شمال الأردن - أحمد ضيف الله المومني
ازدحامات مرورية جراء الاصطفاف العشوائي
هروب مضارب بورصات في اربد
حملة لمراقبة عدادات سيارات "التاكسي" في اربد
مطب بين مطبين
اربد الكبرى تلغي تراخيص اقامة مدينة العاب على طريق البترا
من الرعيل الاول : سليمان السودي الروسان من الأحرار الأوائل
آلاف المواطنين يغامرون بأموالهم في المتاجرة بالبورصات العالمي
الموت يغيب الشاعر إدوارد عويس 
اربد تفتقر لمدينة العاب «دائمة» تراعي السلامة العامة للاطفال
محافظ اربد ينفي تلقيه تهديدات من أصحاب "كوفي شوب"
نتائج امتحانات شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة الصيفية يوم الجمعة المقبل 
ما يحدث في مقاهي إربد والمشكلة الأكبر والأخطر
الكلاب الضالة في منطقة الرابية
ضبط شاب وفتاة عراة يمارسان الرذيلة في كوفي شوب باربد
عنزة ولو طارت
الألعاب النارية في البارحة - مناشدة إلى مدير شرطة إربد 
مهرجان عرار الشعري يواصل تقديم أمسياته في ظل غياب ملحوظ للشعراء
ركلات الجزاء الترجيحية بين الحسين اربد والوحدات في قبل نهائي الدرع - فيديو
الاستثمار بالبورصة العالمية في دير ابي سعيد ينذر بمخاطر عديدة للمواطنين
القبرة وأحلام الثروة - بقلم متعب الهذال
البورصة: مقامرة أم مضاربة
أهالي الوسطية يرفضون ضم منطقتي دوقرا وجمحا إلى اللواء


 20 تموز 2008 

تعرض عشرات الآرمات لمحال تجارية في إربد للتخريب
ذوو الشهيد الدردور يؤكدون ان جثمان ابنهم سلمته اسرائيل الى حزب الله
ارتفاع نسبة الطلب على الخادمات في اربد لنحو 13 % 
مجهولون يعتدون على آرمات محلات تجارية في اربد 
وفاة طفل في كفرنجة إثر سقوطه عن سطح بناية
وفاة عاملين واصابة ثالث بانهيار عصبي في المزار إثر انهيار حفريات
أسس توزيع مقاعد المكرمة المخصصة لأبناء المعلمين في الجامعات الأردنية الرسمية
عطاء لتعزيز خطوط النقل في اربد ب 30 حافلة
المطالبة بسرعة اتخاذ القرار الخاص بمدرسة ذوقان الهنداوي الجديدة في إربد
محطات.. في ذاكرة إربداوية - بقلم الأستاذ زياد أبو غنيمة - الحلقة الحادية عشرة
قصيدة مالك بن الريب يرثي نفسه
بورتريه : حسن التل الضمير العاقل - بقلم هشام عودة
بعد اكتشاف غرف خلفية وكاميرات تسجيل ، تعليمات جديدة لمحال الكوفي شوب والانترنت في اربد
محافظ اربد يصدر تعليمات وشروطا جديدة لمحلات الكوفي شوب
مواطنون يحتشدون في عجلون احتجاجا على شحّ المياه في أحيائهم
نتائج الثانوية العامة التوجيهي مطلع آب
556 - بقلم الدكتور عبدالناصر هياجنه
معظم مناطق محافظة عجلون تعاني من نقص حاد في المياه
مجموعة صور من قرية سحم الكفارات شمال اربد - بعدسة محمد غوانمه
شاركونا الحلم بإنتاج أكبر لوحة عن السلام في إربد - بقلم هبة الشلبي
شابان يقضيان غرقا في الغور
صورة ولا ألف كلمة
الصريح يضيق الخناق على الكرمل .. وتعادل الرمثا مع الكرمل
اطلاق الألعاب النارية حتى أوقات متاخرة يسبب الازعاج للمواطنين
فرق السعر يضاعف الأزمة على محطات الوقود قبل رفع التعرفة
محطات محروقات في إربد تتوقف عن بيع المشتقات النفطية و"المصفاة" تنفي
رفع أسعار البنزين والكاز والسولار 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## باريسيا

*يعطيك العافيه معاذ على الخبريه 
بانتظار المزيد من اخبارك*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا باريسيا على اول مشاركاتك بالمنتدى 

اتمنى المزيد من المشاركات

وشكرا على الرد الجميل

----------


## عُبادة

وفاة مواطن اثناء توقيفه في مديرية شرطة اربد




اربد - الدستور - حازم الصياحين

توفي ليلة امس مواطن 46( عاما) اثناء توقيفه في مديرية شرطة اربد.

وقد تم نقل الجثة الى مركز الطب الشرعي لاقليم الشمال في مدينة اربد لتشريحها لمعرفة اسباب الوفاة.


التاريخ : 10-02-2009

----------


## زهره التوليب

لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله

----------


## محمد العزام

لا اله الا الله

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

الله يرحمه , بس وين التفاصيل ؟

----------


## saousana

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## محمد العزام

تجددت المشاجرات العشائرية في بلدة الذنيبة في لواء الرمثا مساء امس واصيب شاب بطلق ناري في قدمه على اثر مشاجرات وقعت بين عشيرتين قبل اكثر من شهرين قتل فيها شاب واصيب عدد اخر.

وذكر شهود عيان ان سبب المشاجرات الاخيرة ان سبب المشاجرة منع احدى العشائر من دفن امراة في مقبرة البلدة حيث اشتبك ابناء العشيرتين على المقبرة وامتدت الى باقي مناطق القرية قبل ان تحكم القوات الامنية سيطرتها على الموقف.

----------


## زهره التوليب

لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله
الله يهديهم!
بصراحه منع دفن امرأه...عمل غير انساني نهائيا

----------


## محمد العزام

شب حريق في منزل بالحصن - اربد اثر انفجار اسطوانة غاز ما ادى الى وفاة طفل واصابة عدة اشخاص ممن يقطنون بالمنزل , وقد اثار صوت الانفجار حالة من الفزع بين الاهالي الى ان تأكدوا من مصدر الصوت .
كوادر الدفاع المدني سارعت الى مكان الانفجار بعد اتصال المواطنين بهم وتبلغيهم بالحادث وقد تم نقل الطفل المتوفي و المصابين الى مستشفى الامير راشد العسكري في ايدون على عدة مراحل مما يدل على كثرة الاصابات بالحادث 
وأشار شهود عيان ل زاد الاردن الى ان الحريق اتى على كامل محتويات المنزل مكان الانفجار .

----------


## محمد العزام

ماشاء الله اخبار كثير بتجنن على وجه هالشتوية 

دائما وابدا الحمد لله على كل شيء

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

الله يرحمه ويصبر اهله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الله يرحمه

----------


## mylife079

*شارع جامعة اليرموك في اربد يتميز بمقاهي الانترنت على جانبيه* 

الدستور - انس علي الخصاونة

يحظى شارع "شفيق ارشيدات" الذي تقع عليه جامعة اليرموك في مدينة اربد بميزة خاصة جعلته يتفرد عن غيره من الشوارع حيث شكل وجود ما يزيد على 150 مقهى للانترنت فيه مشهدا ثقافيا وجماليا لهذا الشارع ، فعلى الرغم من ان طول هذا الشارع لا يتجاوز 2كم الا ان هذه المسافة القليلة نسبيا كانت كافية ليدخل هذا الشارع في موسوعة غينيس للارقام عام 2002 مسجلا بذلك رقما" قياسيا" في عدد المحال التي تقدم خدمة الانترنت وتكنولوجيا الاتصال فيه.

فهد هاشم التيني ، صاحب مقهى انترنت السرعة ، قال ان هذا المقهى يعتبر من اقدم المقاهي التي تقدم خدمة الانترنت للزبائن ، ويوجد به ما يزيد على 28 جهاز كمبيوتر كلها متصلة بالشبكة العنكبوتية ، وله ثلاثة فروع اخرى في نفس الشارع .

واضاف قائلا" ان الفئات التي ترتاد هذا المقهى اغلبها من طلبة جامعة اليرموك الذين تتراوح اعمارهم من 18 عاما" فما فوق ، حيث لا يسمح لمن هم دون هذا السن الدخول الى المقهى .

واضاف ان هذه التكنولوجيا مكنت الطلبة من الحصول على كم كبير من المعرفة والمعلومات بالاضافة الى التسريع في انجاز المعاملات ، إذ يستطيع الطالب القيام بعمليات التسجيل والسحب والاضافة للمواد الدراسية بشكل سريع ، بالإضافة لقدرتهم على الاتصال مع اهلهم واقاربهم اين ما كانوا ، وقد اشاد التيني بالتطور الكبيرالذي حصل في هذا الشارع والذي لم يقتصر فقط على خدمات الانترنت بل امتد الى مجالات اخرى جعلت هذا الشارع من اكثر الشوارع حيوية في محافظة اربد .

سائد بني مرتضى ، موظف في مقهى جعرون للانترنت ، قال ان هذا الشارع من اكثر شوارع المحافظة التي يوجد بها مقاهي للانترنت ، واغلب رواد هذه المقاهي هم من فئة الشباب وطلبة الجامعات ، اما عن المواقع التي يدخل اليها رواد هذا المقهى فقال ان هناك العديد من المواقع التي يرتادها الطلبة مثل مواقع الجامعات الكبرى وبعض المكتبات الكبرى والتي من خلالها يستطيع الطالب الحصول على الابحاث والمعلومات التي تتعلق بدراسته .

احمد ربابعة ، موظف في مقهى رشراش للانترنت ، قال ان الفئة العمرية التي ترتاد مقاهي الانترنت تتراوح اعمارهم بين 22 ـ 45 عاما" من كلا الجنسين رغبة منهم في التواصل مع الاخرين بالاضافة الى التسلية والترفيه ، كما ان الكثير منهم يستطيع الحصول على فرص عمل او حتى الزواج.



المحامي محمد خير ربابعة ، قال انه يرتاد مقهى الانترنت بشكل اسبوعي او في اوقات الفراغ ، حيث يستطيع من خلال هذه الشبكة الاطلاع على الابحاث القانونية والتي تؤدي الى اثراء معلوماته ومكتبته القانونية بشكل افضل ، واضاف ربابعة قائلا" ان هذا الشارع حقق ثورة كبيرة في مجال الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات ، حيث اصبح بامكاننا التواصل مع اشخاص مختلفين و الحصول على كم كبير من المعلومات بشكل سريع ، واضاف قائلا" اننا نفخر بهذا الانجاز الذي تحقق والذي جعل العالم كقرية صغيرة من حولنا.

ليلى محمد ، طالبة جامعية ، قالت انها ترتاد مقاهي الانترنت بين فترة واخرى ، وذلك للاطلاع على المجلات الثقافية والاجتماعية المختلفة التي تساهم في زيادة معرفتها وسعة اطلاعها في مجال تخصصها ، وايضا" لقراءة وارسال الرسائل عبر البريد الالكتروني ، والتحدث مع اشخاص من مختلف ارجاء الكون .

احمد ابو رمضان ، من رواد مقاهي الانترنت بشكل يومي منذ 12 عاما" ، حيث كان في السابق يعمل في احد هذه المقاهي ، واضاف ابو رمضان"ان اغلب المرتادين لهذه المقاهي وجدوا مرادهم ، فبعضهم استطاع اقامة علاقات مع الاخرين ، كما ان البعض الاخر يستطيع التواصل والاطلاع على ثقافة وحضارة الامم الاخرى.

د. مجد الدين خمش ، استاذ علم الاجتماع ودراسات المجتمع العربي بالجامعة الاردنية ، اشار الى ان الانترنت يعتبر من ادوات العولمة الاساسية لانها تنقل المعرفة والمعلومات عبر العالم وتحقق درجة من التواصل بين الافراد من دول العالم المختلفة. 

واضاف ان ارتباطها بالعولمة جعل لها جاذبية خاصة بين الافراد وذلك لامتلاكهم مهارات الكمبيوتر وتكنولوجيا الاتصالات حيث اصبح للفرد مكانة بين اقرانه نتيجة الالمام والمهارة في استخدام هذه التكنولوجيا ، واضاف ان ماحققه هذا الشارع من شهرة كانت بفضل الجهود المبذولة من قبل بلدية اربد الكبرى كونه في منطقة حيوية ولقربه من ثاني اقدم جامعة حكومية ، حيث اصبح هذا الشارع ملاذا امنا لعدد كبير من الافراد للحصول على فرص التعليم والترفيه والتطور المعرفي"اي يعتبر مكتبة الالكترونية متكاملة".

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا عيني على شارع الجامعه ما أحلاه 

شكرا محمد على الموضوع

----------


## theghost_khkh

جزاك الله خيرا    ننتظر المزيد  وشكرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لك على المرور 

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## mylife079

شكرا معاذ على المرور

----------


## محمد العزام

واضاف السيد :  محمد العزام الذي يعمل بمحل انترنت xp1 بان هذه المقاهي لاتستغل بالشكل المناسب لانها لو استغلت لما كان وضعنا على ما هو عليه 

شكرا

----------


## غسان

بالله مهو معظم رواد محلات النت اقل من 18 ..؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_بالله مهو معظم رواد محلات النت اقل من 18 ..؟؟؟؟_


 يعني بدك تحكي نسبة 60 %  تحت 18

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
بالله مهو معظم رواد محلات النت اقل من 18 ..؟؟؟؟ 


يعني بدك تحكي نسبة 60 % تحت 18
_


 يخرب بيتهم حتى التقارير الصحفيه تزوير وكذب عينك عينك .. قال تتراوح بين ال 22 -45

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
بالله مهو معظم رواد محلات النت اقل من 18 ..؟؟؟؟ 


يعني بدك تحكي نسبة 60 % تحت 18



يخرب بيتهم حتى التقارير الصحفيه تزوير وكذب عينك عينك .. قال تتراوح بين ال 22 -45_


 :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## مدحت

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
بالله مهو معظم رواد محلات النت اقل من 18 ..؟؟؟؟ 


يعني بدك تحكي نسبة 60 % تحت 18



يخرب بيتهم حتى التقارير الصحفيه تزوير وكذب عينك عينك .. قال تتراوح بين ال 22 -45_



 بس دير بالك غسان 
محمد العزام من ضمن التقارير الصحفية

----------


## زهره التوليب

وبدخلو مواقع الجامعات الكبرى..والمكتبات...علينا يا مندلينا :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_واضاف السيد : محمد العزام الذي يعمل بمحل انترنت xp1 بان هذه المقاهي لاتستغل بالشكل المناسب لانها لو استغلت لما كان وضعنا على ما هو عليه 

شكرا
_


 ما شاء الله يا سيد محمد  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا غسان ومحمد على المرور والتعليق

----------


## محمد العزام

اي جامعات واي كبرى 

خليها على الله زهرة 
اشي بشيب شعر الراس

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدحت  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
بالله مهو معظم رواد محلات النت اقل من 18 ..؟؟؟؟ 


يعني بدك تحكي نسبة 60 % تحت 18



يخرب بيتهم حتى التقارير الصحفيه تزوير وكذب عينك عينك .. قال تتراوح بين ال 22 -45 



بس دير بالك غسان 
محمد العزام من ضمن التقارير الصحفية_



  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_شكرا غسان ومحمد على المرور والتعليق_ 


 بعدنا ما خلصنا تعليق 

اصبر شوي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_وبدخلو مواقع الجامعات الكبرى..والمكتبات...علينا يا مندلينا_


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدحت  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
بالله مهو معظم رواد محلات النت اقل من 18 ..؟؟؟؟ 


يعني بدك تحكي نسبة 60 % تحت 18



يخرب بيتهم حتى التقارير الصحفيه تزوير وكذب عينك عينك .. قال تتراوح بين ال 22 -45 



بس دير بالك غسان 
محمد العزام من ضمن التقارير الصحفية_


 اي تقارير 
حبيبي مدحت ابعدنا عن هيك تقارير  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

فيه ناس بدخلو على النت وما بعرف يكتب اسمه 

مرة واحد بده ينزل علامات 

كاتب موقع العلامات على ال ارث قوقل google earth

واحد بحكيلي السماعة مش شغاله طلع مركب سماعة الجهاز اللي بجنبه على اذنه 


اضحكو

----------


## مدحت

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_اقتباس
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدحت  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
بالله مهو معظم رواد محلات النت اقل من 18 ..؟؟؟؟ 


يعني بدك تحكي نسبة 60 % تحت 18



يخرب بيتهم حتى التقارير الصحفيه تزوير وكذب عينك عينك .. قال تتراوح بين ال 22 -45 



بس دير بالك غسان 
محمد العزام من ضمن التقارير الصحفية 


اي تقارير 
حبيبي مدحت ابعدنا عن هيك تقارير 
_


 لا

----------


## mylife079

مقاهي الانترنت صارت للشباب حتى الاطفال 

ما فيها نظام بس طبعا مش الكل 

انا مرات بيجي عندي ناس بدهم ينامو 

يعني فندق صار المحل مش نت

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_فيه ناس بدخلو على النت وما بعرف يكتب اسمه 

مرة واحد بده ينزل علامات  
كاتب موقع العلامات على ال ارث قوقل google earth 
واحد بحكيلي السماعة مش شغاله طلع مركب سماعة الجهاز اللي بجنبه على اذنه  

اضحكو_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا غسان على المرور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشكور يا محمد لا تنسى انو شارع في مطاعم من لآخر كمان .  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا تحيه عسكريه على المرور

----------


## محمد العزام

خاص - محمد العاصي - قام مخمور بتكسير زجاج اكثر من 25 سيارة في مدينة اربد - شارع فلسطين ليلة امس حيث كان في حالة من الهستيريا الامر الذي منع الاهالي من التدخل ومنعه من اكمال الاعتداء على زجاج سياراتهم حيث قاموا بابلاغ المركز الامني الذي حضر بعض افراده والقوا القبض على المخمور وتم توقيفه وفتح باب التحقيق معه تمهيدا لتوجيه التهمه المناسبة بحقه

----------


## زهره التوليب

ماشاء الله! :Bl (14):

----------


## Theplague

والله هاي اخرتها مجنون وكمان شارب يعني !!!!!!

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## حسناء الربيع

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا على المرور

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Theplague  
_والله هاي اخرتها مجنون وكمان شارب يعني !!!!!!_


 هوة ضل ح صاحي بالدنيا الله اعين الناس

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 25 سيارة والله كتير  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## saousana

ما في شرطة تلم هيك مجانين من الشوارع 
يا سلام  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

خليني اصير مجنون واعمل الي بدي اياه تحت حكم المجنون منا عادي شو يعني..  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عُبادة

> خليني اصير مجنون واعمل الي بدي اياه تحت حكم المجنون منا عادي شو يعني..


اصلا مين عتبان عليك

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 


- أفادت مصادر بان الدفاع المدني احبط قبل قليل محاولة انتحار فتاة تبلغ من العمر 16 عاما كانت تنوي القاء نفسها من سطح مسشتفى الاميرة بديعة في مدينة اربد.

وفي التفاصيل فان الفتاة طالبة مدرسة وتبلغ من العمر 16 عاما  قامت بالصعود  عن طريق سلم ، فوق خزان ماء يبلغ ارتفاعه 20 متر على سطح مبنى مستشفى الأميرة بديعة في اربد ، وأمضت ما يقارب ساعتين في محاولتها الانتحار قامت خلالها الأجهزة الأمنية بالتفاوض معها لثنيها عن الانتحار، بعد ذلك تمكن رجل من الدفاع المدني من الامساك بها وسحبها .
وقد هرع إلى موقع الحادثة محافظ اربد علي الفايز وقائد أمن اقليم الشمال ومديرشرطة اربد .
والفتاة وفق شهود عيان بصحة جيدة وهي موجودة الآن في مكتب مدير المستشفى .
 ومن المتوقع  تحويلها إلى إدارة حماية الاسرة .  
وقد بينت التحقيقات الأولية  بأن محاولة الانتحار تأتي على خلفية خلافات مع ذويها .
وتعد هذه المحاولة الثالثة خلال شهر بعد الفتاة جيهان في عمان واحد ارباب السوابق في اربد.

----------


## محمد العزام

لا حول الله يارب 
مالنا يا ناس والله صرنا نرجع لايام الجاهلية 
شو اللي صار بهالبلد 
معقول هالحكومة تتحمل كاملة المسؤولية عن اللي بصير والا شو القصة 

هاد التطور اللي بدنا اياه 
هاد البلد اللي بنغني عليه وبنطرب لسماع اسمو وبالاخر يصير بلد مشهور بالانتحار 


لاحول الله يارب

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس ليش كل المحاولات بتنتهي نفس النهاية ... والله حلوة هالقصة ...اذا حاب صورتك تطلع بالجريدة وتنشهر حاول تنتحر....

مساكين هالمسؤولين كل ما تصير محاولة انتحار بتجمعوا تحت وبظلوا يتطلعوا لفوق ويتفرجوا ...ليش بيجوا بدريش ...يعني مش مناسبة يحضروا مشانها :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _
> 
> بس ليش كل المحاولات بتنتهي نفس النهاية ... والله حلوة هالقصة ...اذا حاب صورتك تطلع بالجريدة وتنشهر حاول تنتحر....
> 
> مساكين هالمسؤولين كل ما تصير محاولة انتحار بتجمعوا تحت وبظلوا يتطلعوا لفوق ويتفرجوا ...ليش بيجوا بدريش ...يعني مش مناسبة يحضروا مشانها_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مزبوط...انتظروني قريبا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بس احكيلنا وين مشان نيجي نصور ونجيبلك شبس ليز ابو النص وشوية بزر عباد الشمس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تخريج طلبة التدريب العسكري فـي إربد



اربد - بترا - رعت الشريفة سرة بنت غازي رئيسة اللجنة التوجيهية العليا لمشروع التدريب العسكري والتربية الوطنية امس حفل تخريج الفوج الأول من الطالبات المتدربات ضمن المشروع في مدرسة زينب بنت الرسول الأساسية للبنات في ايدون.
وقالت مديرة تربية اربد الثانية الدكتورة حفيظة شابسوغ في كلمة بالحفل   ان هذا البرنامج الوطني الذي بدأت الوزارة بتنفيذه قبل نحو ثلاث سنوات يعزز في نفوس الطلبة قيم الولاء والانتماء للوطن  .
وبينت ان هذا المشروع طبق في مديريتي تربية عمان الأولى والرابعة في البداية ومن ثم في تربية اربد الثانية فتم اختيار وتدريب ثلاث مدارس بمشاركة 450 طالبة.
كما رعت الشريفة سرة تخريج الدفعة الاولى من طالبات مدرسة زينب بنت الرسول في مديرية التربية والتعليم الثانية في محافظة اربد.
وقدمت الطالبات استعراضا بنظام المسير البطيء والعادي وتطبيقات على بعض التدريبات التي تلقينها خلال فترة التدريب التي اشتملت على عدد من التدريبات العسكرية والمحاضرات في التربية الوطنية.
شوفي نهاية الاحتفال سلمت راعية الاحتفال الجوائز على مستحقيها من الخريجات المتميزات.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

3 ملايين دينار كلفة انشاء كلية جامعية في الكورة



لواء الكورة ـ ناصر الشريدة-اظهرت دراسة نفذتها وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي ان كلفة انشاء كليه جامعية في لواء الكورة تقدر بـ(3) ملايين دينار بما فيها الابنية والكلف التشغيلية .
وجاءت هذه الدراسة بطلب من رئيس الوزراء المهندس نادر الذهبي لوزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي وفقا لنائب اللواء ياسين بني ياسين .
وقال ان وزارة التعليم العالي رفعت هذه الدراسة لرئاسة الوزراء لبحثها واشار بني ياسين ان قطع الاراضي المملوكة لخزينة الدولة في اللواء كثيرة وتناسب مثل هذه مشاريع وانه حصل على ارقام ومناطق لهذه الاراضي وسينقلها للجهات ذات العلاقة.
واذا ما تم اقرار كلية جامعية فستخدم الوية الكورة والطيبة والمزار الشمالي والاغوار الشمالية بسبب تداخل اراضيها مع بعضها وتجمعاتها السكانية حيث يبلغ عدد سكان تلك الالوية اكثر من (300) الف نسمة .

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Smile:  ياسلام...يالله بركي النا نصيب نشتغل فيها

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ان شاء الله تتوظفي يا زهره 

وتكون وظيفتك محترمه

----------


## عُبادة

> ياسلام...يالله بركي النا نصيب نشتغل فيها


اذا بدك تستني حتى تجهز بتكوني بروفيسورة وما بتقبلي تشتغلي فيها حتى لو انها قريبة  :Bl (35):

----------


## keana

ان شاء الله يعملوها تكون جاره النا الكليه

والله شي حلو بس من زمان سمعت فيه هذا الخبر وانا سنه اولى او حتى توجيهي

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين على المرور يا شباب

----------


## ريمي

شكرا واخبار جرش مافي؟؟؟؟

----------

